# Хочу купить аккордеон)



## orgil (30 Авг 2016)

Добрый день Уважаемые форумчане)
появилось желание поучиться играть на этом замечательном инструменте (дома )
хочу купить вот этот инструмент
http://olx.ua/obyavlenie/weltmeister-akkordeon-ID62Zh5.html

аккордеон никогда в руках не держал))
Интересует Ваше мнение 
Заранее Огромное спасибо!


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Авг 2016)

Добрый. Вы идёте в принципе по правильному пути. 

Этот Вельтмайстер 7/8 из середины 1950-хх вполне гож для того, чтобы ответить самому себе на вопросы: Могу ли я обучаться? Нужно ли мне это? Нравится ли?
Имею среди прочих точно такой же. Лёгкий, можно долго играть стоя. Внутри всё добротно: дерево, латунь, медь, алюминий. Это уж позже остался один листовой алюминий и пластмасса. А в ТЕ годы даже ширпотребу уделяли внимание материалами и качеством.   Но годы берут своё. Если его не капиталили никогда и никто- он не доставит радости. Надо со специалистом залезть внутрь, всё изучить. Собрать, поиграть. И борони Вас Господь брать возрастной инструмент по фото, и уж тем более с пересылкой.
П.С. Фраза продавца "В люксовом сохране" и отличный внешний вид аккордеона меня не обрадовали, а, скорее, наоборот. Бывает, что с 1950г инструмент просто лежит в чулане, сохраняя "люксовый сохран". Мастика превращается в порошок, лайки клапанов и залогов уже не годны, деки поведены, резонаторы с трещинами и пр. Но внешне всё люкс.  Надо смотреть...


----------



## orgil (30 Авг 2016)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> Добрый. Вы идёте в принципе по правильному пути.
> 
> Этот Вельтмайстер 7/8 из середины 1950-хх вполне гож для того, чтобы ответить самому себе на вопросы: Могу ли я обучаться? Нужно ли мне это? Нравится ли?
> Имею среди прочих точно такой же. Лёгкий, можно долго играть стоя. Внутри всё добротно: дерево, латунь, медь, алюминий. Это уж позже остался один листовой алюминий и пластмасса. А в ТЕ годы даже ширпотребу уделяли внимание материалами и качеством.   Но годы берут своё. Если его не капиталили никогда и никто- он не доставит радости. Надо со специалистом залезть внутрь, всё изучить. Собрать, поиграть. И борони Вас Господь брать возрастной инструмент по фото, и уж тем более с пересылкой.


Спасибо огромное за ответ))
инструмент в соседнем доме,можно поиграть и т.д.
спеца в этих вопросах знакомого нет!Самому как проверить?


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Авг 2016)

Если Вы, как было упомянуто, никогда не держали в руках аккордеон- практически никак.  Ну, неужели в ближайшем населённом пункте нет муз. школы? Там учителя, они помогут.


----------



## orgil (30 Авг 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Если Вы, как было упомянуто, никогда не держали в руках аккордеон- практически никак.  Ну, неужели в ближайшем населённом пункте нет муз. школы? Там учителя, они помогут.


Вы правы!!Выбирать только так...Найду кого нибудь)
А вот такой? 
http://olx.ua/obyavlenie/akkordeon-weltmeister-razmer-3-4-IDl9Kda.html
Заранее спасибо)


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Авг 2016)

А у Вас рост какой?   Я со своими 187 см  играю на 78   иногда.  Не только потому, что он лёгкий, а ещё и потому, что сидя я на нём играть НЕ могу.    А 34- это под подростка уж совсем.


----------



## orgil (30 Авг 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> А у Вас рост какой?   Я со своими 187 см  играю на 78   иногда.  Не только потому, что он лёгкий, а ещё и потому, что сидя я на нём играть НЕ могу.    А 34- это под подростка уж совсем.


Я понял)
170 рост


----------

